# Cannot connect trough VPN

## rafspiny

Hi,

I'm trying to connect to my office VPN (pptp), without success.

I tried to use NetworkManager, but nothing.

Trying from the command line

```

pptpsetup --create office --server <REMOTE_HOST> --username <USERNAME> --password <SECRET> --encrypt

pon office debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

```

Gives the following result in /var/log/messages

```

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: pppd options in effect:

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: debug             # (from command line)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: nodetach          # (from command line)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: logfd 2           # (from command line)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: dump              # (from command line)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: noauth            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: name <USERNAME>            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: remotename office         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]:           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: pty pptp <REMOTE_HOST> --nolaunchpppd           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: ipparam office            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: nobsdcomp         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: nodeflate         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: require-mppe-128          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/office)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: pppd 2.4.7 started by raffaele, uid 0

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: using channel 1

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: Using interface ppp0

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pppd[2692]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale connmand[2069]: ppp0 {create} index 3 type 512 <PPP>

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale connmand[2069]: ppp0 {update} flags 4240 <DOWN>

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale connmand[2069]: ppp0 {newlink} index 3 operstate 2 <DOWN>

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale connman-vpnd[2105]: ppp0 {newlink} index 3 operstate 2 <DOWN>

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.449248] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 16) for link: ppp0 (3, family 0)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.449431] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:426] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for link: ppp0 (3, family 0)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.449510] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.453629] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:4297] handle_udev_event(): UDEV event: action 'add' subsys 'net' device 'ppp0' (3); seqnum=1935

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.453700] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.453788] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.453843] [platform/nm-platform.c:2712] log_link(): signal: link   added: 3: ppp0 <NOARP,DOWN> mtu 1500 unknown driver 'unknown' udi '/sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0'

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.453985] [devices/nm-device.c:8032] constructor(): [0x17cc600] (ppp0): constructor(): NMDeviceGeneric, kernel ifindex 3

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454053] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454105] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:2542] supports_mii_carrier_detect(): SIOCGMIIPHY failed: 22

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454142] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:2559] supports_mii_carrier_detect(): MII not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454176] [devices/nm-device.c:7999] device_get_driver_info(): [0x17cc600] (ppp0): SIOCETHTOOL ioctl() failed: cmd=ETHTOOL_GDRVINFO, iface=ppp0, errno=95

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454246] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454314] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.454428] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:2184] sysctl_get(): error reading /sys/class/net/ppp0/phys_port_id: Failed to read from file '/sys/class/net/ppp0/phys_port_id': Operation not supported

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <info>  (ppp0): new Generic device (driver: 'unknown' ifindex: 3)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <info>  (ppp0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.455002] [nm-manager.c:1105] system_create_virtual_devices(): creating virtual devices...

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale pptp[2693]: anon log[main:pptp.c:310]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale connmand[2069]: wlp2s0 {add} route <REMOTE_HOST> gw 192.168.0.1 scope 0 <UNIVERSE>

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.478164] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1952] event_notification(): netlink event (type 24)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.478416] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:470] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for type 4 returned 0x17fded0

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.478526] [platform/nm-platform.c:2730] log_ip4_route(): signal: route   4   added: <REMOTE_HOST>/32 via 192.168.0.1 dev wlp2s0 metric 0 mss 0 src user

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.478584] [devices/nm-device.c:6623] device_ip_changed(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): queued IP config change

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.478970] [devices/nm-device.c:5782] nm_device_set_ip4_config(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): update IP4Config instance (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/IP4Config/3)[/quote]

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.479036] [dns-manager/nm-dns-manager.c:1005] nm_dns_manager_begin_updates(): (device_ip4_config_changed): queueing DNS updates (1)

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.479068] [dns-manager/nm-dns-manager.c:1023] nm_dns_manager_end_updates(): (nm_dns_manager_end_updates): DNS configuration did not change

Mar 10 19:39:41 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016381.479079] [dns-manager/nm-dns-manager.c:1027] nm_dns_manager_end_updates(): (device_ip4_config_changed): no DNS changes to commit (0)

Mar 10 19:39:42 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:39:45 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:39:48 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:39:51 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:39:54 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:39:57 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:40:00 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:40:01 sunnydale crond[2704]: pam_unix(crond:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Mar 10 19:40:01 sunnydale crond[2703]: pam_unix(crond:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Mar 10 19:40:01 sunnydale CROND[2705]: (root) CMD (root^I[ ! -x /etc/cron.hourly/0anacron ] && { test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ; })

Mar 10 19:40:01 sunnydale CROND[2706]: (root) CMD ([ ! -x /etc/cron.hourly/0anacron ] && { test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ; })

Mar 10 19:40:01 sunnydale CROND[2704]: pam_unix(crond:session): session closed for user root

Mar 10 19:40:01 sunnydale CROND[2703]: pam_unix(crond:session): session closed for user root

Mar 10 19:40:03 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:40:06 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:40:09 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016409.578999] [devices/nm-device.c:7019] nm_device_add_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): add_pending_action (1): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:40:09 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016409.579849] [devices/nm-device.c:7052] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): remove_pending_action (0): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:40:09 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xebac29c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Mar 10 19:40:11 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016411.938052] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 16) for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:40:11 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016411.938295] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:426] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale pppd[2692]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale pppd[2692]: Connection terminated.

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale connman-vpnd[2105]: ppp0 {dellink} index 3 operstate 2 <DOWN>

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale connmand[2069]: ppp0 {dellink} index 3 operstate 2 <DOWN>

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.608099] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 17) for link: ppp0 (3, family 0)

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.608217] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:433] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for link ppp0 (3) had no result

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.611746] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: No such device

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale pppd[2692]: Modem hangup

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale pppd[2692]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale pppd[2692]:   script pptp <REMOTE_HOST> --nolaunchpppd, pid 2693

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.618829] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:601] ethtool_get(): ethtool: Request failed: No such device

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619161] [platform/nm-platform.c:2712] log_link(): signal: link removed: 3: ppp0 <NOARP,DOWN> mtu 1500 unknown driver 'unknown' udi '/sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0'

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619206] [nm-manager.c:733] remove_device(): (ppp0): removing device (allow_unmanage 1, managed 0)

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619407] [devices/nm-device.c:8153] dispose(): [0x17cc600] (ppp0): dispose(): NMDeviceGeneric

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619441] [devices/nm-device.c:7066] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17cc600] (ppp0): remove_pending_action (0): 'dhcp6' not pending (expected)

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619459] [devices/nm-device.c:7066] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17cc600] (ppp0): remove_pending_action (0): 'autoconf6' not pending (expected)

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619527] [devices/nm-device.c:8206] finalize(): [0x17cc600] (ppp0): finalize(): NMDeviceGeneric

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619713] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:4297] handle_udev_event(): UDEV event: action 'remove' subsys 'net' device 'ppp0' (3); seqnum=1940

Mar 10 19:40:12 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016412.619743] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:4261] udev_device_removed(): udev-remove: IFINDEX=3

Mar 10 19:40:17 sunnydale pppd[2692]: sending SIGTERM to process 2693

Mar 10 19:40:17 sunnydale pppd[2692]: Exit.

Mar 10 19:41:02 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016462.596422] [devices/nm-device.c:7019] nm_device_add_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): add_pending_action (1): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:41:02 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016462.597315] [devices/nm-device.c:7052] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): remove_pending_action (0): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:41:04 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016464.955998] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 16) for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:41:04 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016464.956211] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:426] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:41:48 sunnydale pptp[2699]: anon warn[open_inetsock:pptp_callmgr.c:329]: connect: Connection timed out

Mar 10 19:41:48 sunnydale pptp[2699]: anon fatal[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:127]: Could not open control connection to <REMOTE_HOST>

Mar 10 19:42:05 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016525.606288] [devices/nm-device.c:7019] nm_device_add_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): add_pending_action (1): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:42:05 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016525.607233] [devices/nm-device.c:7052] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): remove_pending_action (0): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:42:07 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016527.973008] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 16) for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:42:07 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016527.973213] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:426] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:42:07 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016527.978282] [devices/nm-device.c:7019] nm_device_add_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): add_pending_action (1): 'autoactivate'

Mar 10 19:42:07 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016527.981437] [devices/nm-device.c:7052] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): remove_pending_action (0): 'autoactivate'

Mar 10 19:43:08 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016588.585321] [devices/nm-device.c:7019] nm_device_add_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): add_pending_action (1): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:43:08 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016588.586161] [devices/nm-device.c:7052] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): remove_pending_action (0): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:43:10 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016590.949972] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 16) for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:43:10 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016590.950187] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:426] get_kernel_object(): get_kernel_object for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

Mar 10 19:44:11 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016651.606846] [devices/nm-device.c:7019] nm_device_add_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): add_pending_action (1): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:44:11 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016651.607695] [devices/nm-device.c:7052] nm_device_remove_pending_action(): [0x17ce390] (wlp2s0): remove_pending_action (0): 'scan'

Mar 10 19:44:13 sunnydale NetworkManager[2025]: <debug> [1426016653.969117] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1950] event_notification(): netlink event (type 16) for link: wlp2s0 (2, family 0)

```

My kernel seems to be configured properly.

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep PPP

```

```

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

```

Next thing I'm going do is to enable PPP_MULTILINK, even as far as I understand it should not be the problem.

Modules are loaded

```

lsmod | grep -i ppp

```

```

ppp_async               7178  0 

crc_ccitt               1283  1 ppp_async

ppp_mppe                6131  0 

ppp_generic            19470  2 ppp_mppe,ppp_async

slhc                    4795  1 ppp_generic

```

Do you have any suggestion on what I should investigate?

My colleagues are able to use the VPN from Ubuntu. So I am pretty sure the problem is on my side.

Update:

Running udevadm while attempting to connect to the VPN gives

```
udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/ppp0/dev_id 

calling: test-builtin

load module index

timestamp of '/etc/systemd/network' changed

timestamp of '/lib/systemd/network' changed

Parsed configuration file /lib64/systemd/network/99-default.link

Created link configuration context.

unable to open device '/sys/class/net/ppp0/dev_id'

unload module index

Unloaded link configuration context.
```

And `cat /sys/class/net/ppp0/operstate` gives 'down'

Thank you in advance for any suggestion you can give me.

----------

